# Anything faster than Autosol to bring shne back to alloy wheel rim ?



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi,

I have the same alloys as shown here, however miine do not look as good..... 









*vikki* hope I am ok to use your alloys wheel pic. 

I have tried autosol on the polished lip and it does remove the several black grime layers of oxidised metal to ultimately produce a shiny look, however the whole process is very time consuming to do.

Is there any other products that would do the same job as Autosol but faster and with less effort?

Cheers

Perm


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

i have found that the evil autoglym paint renovator makes a very good and quick to use metal polish.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

I popped into halfords and noticed AG have a liquid metal polish .. anyone tried it yet ??


----------



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

just a little bump ;
Anyone have anything more to add ?

Cheers

Perm


----------



## racquel (Dec 18, 2006)

Try Peek Polish or Fine Shine both goods easy to use products


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

G3 works well, followed by Autosol.


----------



## NeoPanther (Jan 15, 2008)

I recommend Briliant Polishes. 
The pic below is a test I was trying. The whole piece of metal was polished with Autosol & wirewool, then Autosol and a cloth.

The top part was then polished with Briliant's Stainless Steel & Aluminium polish with just a cloth. It was a lot easlier and as you can see, the finish is better. They also do a premium polish, which applied after gives an even shiner finish (I'll post a review soon).


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

I'll second the vote for Peek...excellent stuff.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

P21s polishing soap is ultra quick though not sure if it gives the ultimate gloss
English custom metal polishes claim to be the worlds best

Is it possible to remove swirls from chrome?


----------



## Detailed Obsession (Mar 2, 2006)

P21s (R222) metal polishing soap is quick, easy and will give a great shine once you're used to using it - vary the amount of product you apply to the sponge to vary the finish. Start with more to clean up the lip, and finish with less, to bring out the gloss.

Gareth


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Can I suggest Belgom Alu? I use it on my bike and also for cleaning exhaust tips/trims on cars. It's excellent stuff and leaves a nice protective layer that beads for weeks. 

It's about £8 a pot and lasts for a long time. Highly recommended. 

Matt


----------

